# Tivo HD with Lifetime for sale $209



## paxon1 (Nov 5, 2003)

I am selling a Tivo HD with lifetime service. 

NOTE: The units has a problem. it makes a hard drive clicking noise and reboots after about 10 minutes of operation. I assume i have a bad hard drive. I do not wish to repair. I just want to sell it.

I am selling the unit on amazon for $209 or best offer. 

Search amazon for used TiVo TCD652160 HD Digital Video Recorder 


What come with it
Tivo HD with lifetime service
Remote - the button text is rubbed off on about half of buttons
hdmi cable
power cable


----------



## section128drunk (May 6, 2007)

is this sold?


----------

